# "Holland ist kein Harrison Ford": Kritiker hassen Uncharted-Film



## SimonHoffmann (15. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *"Holland ist kein Harrison Ford": Kritiker hassen Uncharted-Film* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *"Holland ist kein Harrison Ford": Kritiker hassen Uncharted-Film*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. Februar 2022)

Ich denke "Nicht unanschaubar, aber nichts Besonderes" beschreibt genau das was ich von dem Film erwartet habe.
Halt die nächste 0815 Videospielverfilmung die gemacht wird um noch ein bisschen mehr Geld aus der Marke rauszuquetschen. 
Werde ich irgendwann mal als 5€ BD mitnehmen.


----------



## Worrel (15. Februar 2022)

Und ich so: "Belgien aber auch nicht! Eigentlich ist kein Land so wie Harrison Ford, auch wenn manche sogar noch älter sind."


----------



## ichthys (15. Februar 2022)

Und wo genau ist jetzt der "Hass"? 
Klingt eher nach unterer Durchschnitt. 
Ggf. Überschrift überarbeiten?


----------



## Hurshi (15. Februar 2022)

*"Holland ist kein Harrison Ford" und Uncharted ist kein Indiana Jones also was labern diese ....... ?!

Denken die eigentlich irgendwie vorher nach oder ist es einfach ihre lange Weile das man so ein Schwachsinn von sich geben muss ?*


----------



## Gast1649365804 (15. Februar 2022)

Let me tell you one thing Ladies and Gentlemen: The FBI is NOT a Rockband!


----------



## Martina (15. Februar 2022)

Ich werde ihn mir angucken - habe kostenloses Kinoticket wegen Update Uncharted, von daher


----------



## golani79 (15. Februar 2022)

6,9 auf IMDB .. find ich jetzt nicht so schlecht - Wertungen auf IMDB decken sich meist ziemlich gut mit meinem Geschmack.
Werd ich mir auf alle Fälle auch anschauen.


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (15. Februar 2022)

Immer wieder toll wenn ein neuer Film, der noch nie einen Vorgänger hatte, mit den größten Kinofilmen des Genres verglichen wird, und somit ja zum scheitern verurteilt ist. Man bedenke: Nicht einmal die neuen Star Wars Filme kommen auch nur annähernd an die alten Star Wars Filme ran - somit ist alles alles andere eh gleich scheiße?


----------



## ichthys (15. Februar 2022)

@SimonHoffmann Danke 
Ich finde, dass die Bewertung durchaus einen Blick zulässt. An Indi kommt es schon deshalb nicht ran, weil es nicht Indi ist. Von daher bin ich da tiefenentstpannt.


----------



## McDrake (15. Februar 2022)

ichthys schrieb:


> Und wo genau ist jetzt der "Hass"?
> Klingt eher nach unterer Durchschnitt.
> Ggf. Überschrift überarbeiten?


Was hier halt zählt:
Angst, Hass, Titten und....
Ach nein, das wäre ja die BILD.


----------



## Zybba (16. Februar 2022)

DarkEmpireRemix schrieb:


> Immer wieder toll wenn ein neuer Film, der noch nie einen Vorgänger hatte, mit den größten Kinofilmen des Genres verglichen wird, und somit ja zum scheitern verurteilt ist.


Womit sollte man in denn vergleichen?
Mit den kleinsten Filmen?

Davon ab ist es ja sicher nicht so, dass hier Hollywood Neulinge am Werk waren?


----------

